# Worlds fastest fixie



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

You've got to be strong to push this amount of gear inches


----------



## jmkimmel (Jul 13, 2007)

Not if you're riding behind a motorcycle on a wooden track


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

kinda puts a new meaning to the phrase "awkward third wheel"


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Especially with flat tires.


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

is uhh...the fork backwards?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Gotta love the platform pedals.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

i dont even know what to think.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

wait. is that real? What the hell is that?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Cue the moron who says, "What's wrong with a 190-11 gear?? I can spin it, just because YOU can't just means you're weak and need to train more! 480 gear inches is NOT excessive!"


.


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 7, 2004)

Miiles said:


> is uhh...the fork backwards?


it makes the bike more stable at high speed.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*I want one*



BunnV said:


> You've got to be strong to push this amount of gear inches


That would be loads of fun to ride down a giant mountain. How many teeth on that sucker, 190? 

190x12 = 421 gear inches, or 125 mph at 100 rpms.

125 mph with no brake?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fixed said:


> That would be loads of fun to ride down a giant mountain. How many teeth on that sucker, 190?
> 
> 190x12 = 421 gear inches, or 125 mph at 100 rpms.
> 
> 125 mph with no brake?


I think this was the bike that a guy( some Frenchman), rode behind a special train and set a speed record.. They used wood layed down between the tracks and the train had an aero cover over the back.....


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Your estimate is off*



Fixed said:


> That would be loads of fun to ride down a giant mountain. How many teeth on that sucker, 190?
> 
> 190x12 = 421 gear inches, or 125 mph at 100 rpms.
> 
> 125 mph with no brake?


A 190-tooth ring with 1/2 inch pitch would have a diameter over 30 inches, bigger than the wheels. I estimate that ring at about 120, which gives about 270 gear inches. That's not the tallest fixie gear, or the fastest, by far. Fred Rompleberg's motorpace record in 1995 was set on a bike with 18-inch wheels, and double-reduction gearing: a 70x13 combo driving a 60x15 set. He went 167 mph.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

They are called "Stayer" bikes. I believe the real reason for the reduced front wheel and the reversed fork is so that the bike/rider can get closer to the motor pacer for drafting purposes. At the speeds they go and sustain, every inch counts.


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 7, 2004)

Miiles said:


> is uhh...the fork backwards?


here is more bikes with forks backwards




















"Some of you sharp eyed readers will notice that the forks are backwards on th Zipp and the Hotta, we used to do this all the time to make the bikes more stable at speed, this still helps today but is more difficult to do with most of the newer frame shapes." John Cobb

https://johncobbresearch.wordpress.com/2009/05/24/a-fun-week/


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Colnago?*



JCavilia said:


>


Wow, I couldn't find that one in the Colnago catalogue. Think my local shop could order one?


----------

